# Deck Hand



## FishmoreFlats (Jun 3, 2014)

I am interested in getting into offshore deck handing out of the Port A area. I have offshore experience and am looking to learn a lot more. I don't get seasick and I work hard until the job is done. I am able to work weekends till school ends, then I am available 7 days a week, and I can also be at the dock on short notice.

Hunter Rutkoski
361-459-8169


----------



## FishmoreFlats (Jun 3, 2014)

.


----------



## FishmoreFlats (Jun 3, 2014)

.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

good luck with that we all have our faverites


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

A good place to start is at Deep Sea Head quarters or one of the Party boats, you'll get all the basic knowledge and then maybe be moved to one of the private boats there, if you are looking for this summer you need to go in and talk to them soon, season is beginning.


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

You could always try working at one of the head boats. Fisherman's wharf and Deepsea headquarters are both good to start offshore with. 
I'd bet money that if you put in an application at either place, then show up every morning they have trips leaving, they'd eventually put you on a boat, since most deckhands have trouble showing up for work.


----------



## FishmoreFlats (Jun 3, 2014)

Showing up is the easy part. Appreciate the feedback and I will have to look into it. Thanks guys.


----------



## FishmoreFlats (Jun 3, 2014)

$


----------

